# FreeBSD hangs on boot



## balanga (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a disk with FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE

Whilst booting it hangs with the message:

```
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
```
How do I go about debugging this?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2016)

That message has nothing to do with it. It's probably just the last message that was printed. 

Please provide some information, like what system? What hardware?


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 5, 2016)

That has to do with the legacy ATA device names and is just an informational message.  Support for the legacy names has been removed in https://svnweb.FreeBSD.org/changeset/base/289137 and those messages can safely be ignored.


----------



## balanga (Feb 8, 2016)

SirDice said:


> That message has nothing to do with it. It's probably just the last message that was printed.
> 
> Please provide some information, like what system? What hardware?



It was an IDE disk in a laptop. Seems like it must have been intermittent since it has since booted up OK


----------

